# Reasonable quote on metal roof.



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

1500 sq.ft. ranch straight across the front and the back, no garage. How much would you pay? Isabella county.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

So many unaddressed variables. Tear off? Recover? Standing seam or ag panels? Gauge? Finish? Eaves hemmed over drip edge or over hanging?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, no tear off.

What is recovery?

I have been told stand seam is better. Ag panels is like what is on a pole barn?

Probably go with a smaller gauge it is going on a Modular home.

Finish? no idea, nothing fancy here needed.

Eaves? Probably go with the least expensive option here also. It is 20 years old, second home, again just looking for a basic/minimum roof.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

stickman1978 said:


> Ok, no tear off.
> 
> What is recovery?
> 
> ...


Recover is no tear off. Ag panels are like a pole barn roof, with exposed fasteners, a lot less expensive, but no as good looking nor as water resistant. If it were mine, and the decking was solid wood or plywood, I would do a tear off and install a 26ga standing seam with a Kynar or Hylar finish. Have the panels crimped to the drip and rake edges. Do it once and do it right, Cost, about 300 per square labor and materials.
A recover with ag panels can be done for the 150-175 per square range.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a pole barn and am experiencing the dripping from the fasteners deteriorating. Thanks for the responses. Probably do the tear off myself.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Esox, thanks for the info. My roof is 23 years old, still looks ok and nothing wrong with it....yet. Architectural 25 years shingles that I will probably get 25 or more years from. I'd like to do a replacement roof that I never have to touch again. Steel seems like the way to go as I hope I have another 40-50 years left on this planet.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with Esox. 26 ga. standing seam. Kynar finish. Stay away from exposed fastener systems. I know the price is actractive. That's probably why you see so many of them .


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have talked to two different contractors and both recommended against metal roofs for both my camp and my home. Next door neighbor has a metal roof (at least 25 years old) and he has had leaks for the last few years and is going to tear it off this summer and shingle it. FM


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Forest Meister said:


> I have talked to two different contractors and both recommended against metal roofs for both my camp and my home. Next door neighbor has a metal roof (at least 25 years old) and he has had leaks for the last few years and is going to tear it off this summer and shingle it. FM



The it was done wrong or its an ag panel.

I would go heavier gage step up to 24 gage kynar concealed clip system.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to be in the market for a new roof on my camp in the next few years. Is it that the rubber on the exposed fasteners deteriorate over time that causes the leaking or is it something else. Never really thought about shingles again and was going to go,the metal route but maybe rethink that idea


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Essox, your obviously in the business, what's the life expectancy on the rubber (or whatever it is) washers on a screw down roof?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sparky, yes the seal on the fasteners breaks down over time. I have had to go on my pole barn and tar them. Barn was only 10 years old when it started.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Forest; If a contractor(s) is trying to stear you away from a metal roof. He probably does not understand the process and/or know how to install them. There is craftsmanship involved, much more so than just nailing down some shingles. . But for sure, concealed clip standing seam 26 or 24 gauge kynar coated. . Usually a 20 year color fade warranty.But as with anything else, the person has to know what they are doing. I have seen thousands of sq. ft. of this installed, and done properly. It makes for a very nice roof.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

JPK said:


> Forest; If a contractor(s) is trying to stear you away from a metal roof. He probably does not understand the process and/or know how to install them. There is craftsmanship involved, much more so than just nailing down some shingles. . But for sure, concealed clip standing seam 26 or 24 gauge kynar coated. . Usually a 20 year color fade warranty.But as with anything else, the person has to know what they are doing. I have seen thousands of sq. ft. of this installed, and done properly. It makes for a very nice roof.



A lot of true info in this post above. Most paint warranties like Kynar are 30 -40 years now. If put done by a quality experienced crew this should be the last roof you ever install! I put them on and also repair mistakes other contractors have made. The lay out and flashings are everything and this takes time. Anyone can screw down a metal panel but not everyone can install a metal roofing system. They might be expensive but you pay once, install a shingle roof now and again in 15-25 years and you will have more cost than one metal roof install.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Storman, You could not be anymore correct in your statement !!!!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the Metalworks steel shingle from TAMKO for a residence.

It has a Kynar finish and IMO looks better on most homes.

The last Metalworks job I did came to about $700/sq with the tear off.

The real question is what do you consider reasonable, a good metal roof is expensive any way you cut it compared to shingles.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Axiom is in the wheelhouse for metal roofing done right $700-850 for a proper job done with good underlayments and time taken to lay it out and fabricate time proven flashings not just store bought one size fits all flashings.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Myself, I don't like the looks of metal roofs unless they are on a barn and it's old rusty looking stuff.
I call BS on it lasting forever and maintaining it's color.
But I can't prove it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimw said:


> Essox, your obviously in the business, what's the life expectancy on the rubber (or whatever it is) washers on a screw down roof?


It's neoprene. Just like faucet washers. All depends upon uv, heat etc but I'd say 10-15 yrs.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

2508speed said:


> Myself, I don't like the looks of metal roofs unless they are on a barn and it's old rusty looking stuff.
> I call BS on it lasting forever and maintaining it's color.
> But I can't prove it.



Kynar has been around for a while and it's holding up very well on the Metalworks panels.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have kynar copings I installed 30 years ago that still look very good.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yikes you guys have me thinking it will be just a matter of time before the metal roof on my place up north will start leaking with its exposed screws and their o-rings.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Steve said:


> Yikes you guys have me thinking it will be just a matter of time before the metal roof on my place up north will start leaking with its exposed screws and their o-rings.


Preemptive Strike Steve. Swing by and pick up some caulk to match the roof, a little dab on each head........


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> Yikes you guys have me thinking it will be just a matter of time before the metal roof on my place up north will start leaking with its exposed screws and their o-rings.


When the neoprene wears out just grab another bag of screws and replace one at a time. Not that complicated or expensive. I have seen alot of guys torque the screw down to far and i think thats where some of the failure come from. Im no expert but i have put down a couple ag panel roofs.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

droptine989 said:


> When the neoprene wears out just grab another bag of screws and replace one at a time. Not that complicated or expensive. I have seen alot of guys torque the screw down to far and i think thats where some of the failure come from. Im no expert but i have put down a couple ag panel roofs.



They make oversize screws specifically for this purpose.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Steve said:


> Yikes you guys have me thinking it will be just a matter of time before the metal roof on my place up north will start leaking with its exposed screws and their o-rings.


Could always compose a little weekend work party/outing. Some new fasteners with a little caulk as Esox and droptine suggested, and it should last you quite a few more years. Just say the word........


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Mags said:


> Could always compose a little weekend work party/outing. Some new fasteners with a little caulk as Esox and droptine suggested, and it should last you quite a few more years. Just say the word........



Just get the oversize screws and do it right.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

My roof is white, just used a little of the white colored roof sealer. Dabbed some on each screw.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

stickman1978 said:


> 1500 sq.ft. ranch straight across the front and the back, no garage. How much would you pay? Isabella county.


In the UP the need is even greater to go with metal. We did lots of research and talked to lots of installers before we put on our new roof [new house].

We have a Pole barn only 100 ft away so going with the regular overlap metal would make the two buildings simlar. Also I personally do not like how a standing seam metal roof looks [your mileage may vary].

So we went with a quality over lap roof [screw down] and did a complete layer of Ice and Water shield on the entire roof. 

This combo prices out WAY cheaper than any standing seam roof, and most installers joked the steel will rot-off before the Ice and Water shield will let any water through. good luck with your job.


----------

